# distance casters cant throw bait????



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ive heard from alot of people saying that guys who cast on the field cant toss 8nbait worth a lick....usually after they get out thrown on the pier in friendly competition.....but the 2 best casters i personally know can throw 8nbait further than anyone else ive seen...i would seem to side with the touney casters as being able to throw 8nbait as good as anyone...if not or most likely better...

so, this question goes to the tourney casters...

Can ya toss 8nbait as well as any other?


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone who would be ignorant enough to say tournament casters can't cast 8 & bait has obviously never fished around Rolland Johnson, Mike Langston or Bill Kennedy, just to name a few. There are plenty of guys who are not tournament casters who can flat wail the crap out of it as well.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep. What Chuck said.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Anyone that would make a blanket statement that tournament casters can't throw 8nbait are speaking from ignorance. To throw 8nbait for distance takes specialized equipment and skills honed to get the most out of that equipment. This means practice using the rod, reel and weight targeting "Hatteras" point style fishing. This can be done on the field or on the beach.

Are all tournament casters proficient with 8 oz and a slab of bunker??? Of course not. If your background is throwing heavy lures into the Cape Cod canal and you've never picked up a heaver then you are not going to out throw a proficient 8nbait caster.

My point here is that you have to practice to become proficient at casting whatever your target payload may be. To become a top level tournament caster takes a tremendous amount of practice throwing 4.5 and 5.25 oz leads with 13-14' long carbon fibre rods to get to that level. Same with lures or 8nbait. 

I have heard many times about the legendary OBX casters throwing 8nbait 600+ feet. These guys NEVER show up on the field. A tape measure or a measureing wheel will humble these guys every time. 

Casters/fishermen like Rolland, Bill K and Mike Langston are the real thing. On the beach or on the field they can throw with the very best out there and usually come out on top.

FYI, my background is surf fishing the beaches of NC. I learned the Hatteras cast long before the pendulum. A few casts with the ol heaver and a good fishing reel and the form would be back. I could probably hold my own.

Tommy


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

If you've ever casted off a beach or pier with Rolland, Bill K, Tres or several other distance guys, than you know what Tommy and Chuck are talking about.

Chirs, you've been out there with Bill and Tres at LIP. You've seen them outcast everyone out there. I bet you've fished next to Rolland, too. That's enough to humble anyone. 

I'd put Lum and Pat Bracher in there, too. Not tournament guys, but you've seen them cast.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I also heard someone kept an illegal fish in the tourney. Is that true or not? Some one please clear this our for me.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

It seems the same story goes no matter what field your in,,, I use to hear that tournament archery shoots couldn't hunt worth a lick because they were so use to all the fancy bow equipment that they couldn't shoot a hunting bow  
I wouldn't go betting my panties on either case,,, wanna go hunting or shooting 1 inch dots at 50 yards, lets go.
I just offer up small praiers untill I get a whole lot better at casting the fishy gods will let some of them swim in a bit closer.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

on the sportcast usa schedule this year.
June 17 Fishermen's Casting Tournament Marlton NJ
for all those who think tourny casters cannot throw 8nbait, quit hiding behind "i would love to go to a casting tournment, but i'm busy that weekend clipping my hedges, i could show those guys a thing or two". come on out and get yourself some.
charlie


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I can remember an August not too long ago in Smithfield NC. Large group of top notch casters and a bunch of us old farts. Hotter than 40 yards of blue hell and we are standing in the sun casting. Red Dog dang near died on us that day as well as a couple others.

But, I remember the 8nbait very well. I got off one of my better cast and it was 101 yards if I remember correctly. I think the long was something like 123 yards. When my cast hit, I just knew it was oh 125 to 140 yds. Sure popped my bubble.

All the above info is correct. Practice, equipment and technique. Just like life, the ones that put in the effort get better and the others just b&*ch


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> .
> 
> I'd put Lum and Pat Bracher in there, too. Not tournament guys, but you've seen them cast.



Here's a twist....serious ,hardcore fishermen that don't measure there cast on a field...but can cast 6/8/10 oz-n-bait ...and catch fish..hand over fist...while us guys jus look an shake our heads .....Dems are some FHB's


----------



## p_thain (Jul 12, 2005)

a few years back we decided to have a "bait" casting competition, using jelly worms clipped down and 150g - 175g leads.

three of us cast over 230yds using this set up

i personally have cast along the beach with a baited rig and measured casts over 230yds and i know i can fish over 200yds out with either no wind or a light breeze on my back using a 150g - 175g lead + one large bait or three small one's.

funny how all these people who claim to cast massive distances when fishing suddenly have other things to do when a tournament is being run in their area :--| 

i say........put up or shut up


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Pete,

Sounds like de-ja-vu of the big hitting carp anglers


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> I also heard someone kept an illegal fish in the tourney. Is that true or not? Some one please clear this our for me.


Teo, come on brotha. That's beating a sick camel with an umbrella. 

To be honest, I don't know if Chris kept the fish in question or not. I really don't care. I think the kid learned his lesson either way.

So, can we please cut him a little slack? He's been taking a beating with that tourney thing long enough don't ya think? Do we have to bring that up evey time he makes a post that raises some eyebrows?



> but the 2 best casters i personally know can throw 8nbait further than anyone else ive seen...i would seem to side with the touney casters as being able to throw 8nbait as good as anyone...if not or most likely better...


Sounds like Chris is actually sticking up for the distance guys, don't ya think? Not that they need anyone to stick of for them.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Teo, come on brotha. That's beating a sick camel with an umbrella.
> 
> To be honest, I don't know if Chris kept the fish in question or not. I really don't care. I think the kid learned his lesson either way.
> 
> ...



all ive ever heard is stories from other people so i cant say that i know... id like to have it cleared up as well...

but as far as this post, i think he's right on!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Everyone knows all the fish are caught in close in the wash , no need to cast out far , it's just a waste of time ....
The Sportcast fishermans tournament in June will sort out the legends and myth from the men


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> I also heard someone kept an illegal fish in the tourney. Is that true or not? Some one please clear this our for me.


first of all...real mature...

second...why make fun of my question? i was just wondering if the tournement guys could cast with the hard core drum guys....ive heard many people sit there and make fun of the tournement casters...saying they cant throw 8nbait...but in my experience it has been the opposite...i had no idea i was fishing with tournement casters at LIP...i was mostly focused on keeping warm and keepin my line out of everyone elses....only people id ever metthat were there that day before then was chris and newbee....wanted to know straight from the source which way it really goes....(thanks to you all who aswered the question)....

up tillnow i didnt think there was anyone id mind fishing with on this board...guess ur the first crawfish...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> up tillnow i didnt think there was anyone id mind fishing with on this board...guess ur the first crawfish...


Hey, if keeping illegal fish is your thing... then my guess you don't want to fish with anyone around.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dude..."keeping illegal fish my thing"?..where do u get this from....send me ur email or instant message adress...this dont need to be on the board...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> first of all...real mature...
> 
> second...why make fun of my question? i was just wondering if the tournement guys could cast with the hard core drum guys....ive heard many people sit there and make fun of the tournement casters...saying they cant throw 8nbait...but in my experience it has been the opposite...i had no idea i was fishing with tournement casters at LIP...i was mostly focused on keeping warm and keepin my line out of everyone elses....only people id ever metthat were there that day before then was chris and newbee....wanted to know straight from the source which way it really goes....(thanks to you all who aswered the question)....
> 
> up tillnow i didnt think there was anyone id mind fishing with on this board...guess ur the first crawfish...





chris storrs said:


> dude..."keeping illegal fish my thing"?..where do u get this from....send me ur email or instant message adress...this dont need to be on the board...



your right... but you wont answer the question... you kept an illegal fish. i hear you talk all the time about how awesome a reel is or how 85 dollar bearings are great... but you never have explained what really happened... see the thing is for me, i know that when someone knows enough about the schematics of a reel, they damn well know the fishing regulations. i just am trying to keep an open mind, thats why i asked last time and digger said it will be different next year..... thats the most i've gotten. you wont tell us what happened

but you know what chris, since you want to try and tell the world of PS that teo is of questionable character, i'll go ahead and say this... I WAS RIGHT BEHIND YOU during part of the STRIPER TOURNEY... and heard you laugh and say that "I STILL GET TO KEEP THE MONEY" so as far as im concerned, thats why i give you crap and dont answer your pms, if you did something own up to it, be a man and tell the truth, the one fish, i could care less about its the fact that you cant own up to it that makes me think your questionable...

teo is maybe the nicest guy(almost handicapped nice) i have ever had the pleasure of meeting, if you dont wanna fish with him, GREAT thats one less chance i'll have to end up fishing next to you.

so you plan on telling us what exactly happened there CAPT Question Avoider?

your post... yeah it was silly. have you seen tres and them boys cast? you still have a question????? i've watched guys cast really well on fields then on the beach with bunkerheads and wind and and crappy angles on the beach or on the bar not cast as good as they did on the field..... guess what else, i was casting much shorter than that. common sense kinda question bud, if people are training to fight, not all of them are gonna be good streetfighters, but a good majority of them will.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Really bad form Crayfish, hijacking a thread with serious answers from a collection of the best casters in the world . . . 

------------------------------------

To answer on topic, it is foolish to think that tournament casters can't throw 8&bait; challenge Mark Edwards and he will beat you with a 6ft Ugly Stik boat rod . . . from his knees.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sgt

Very well said.

Keep private matters private.

Tommy


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

No matter what it certainly does not belong in the Distance Forum. 

For all those engaged in this issue, if it must be discussed leave it off the topic boards at least and take it to email at best.

Let's have respect for ourselves and show respect for the visitors we have in this forum.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

sgt your right, my apologies


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nvm


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I think the question has been asked and answered,,,,, anyone have a lock that can be used on this thread?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

AMEN...in my experience...if you can throw...you can throw...if you can throw on the beach when the conditions are bad...you can throw in a tourny...as a side note...my son and i averaged 1 skate every 3 hours in the tourny...5 total and small...lol...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote by Me.


> Darn it, Chris. You done went and edited your post. Now it looks like I'm talking to myself.


Chris, it's cool. Lots of people have trouble throwing 8nbait. It's amazing how much more distance I can get just by leaving off the bait. It's just hard to catch fish that way.  

You know what kills me? It's when I watch the guys like Bill K., Tres and Rolland cast. They all make it look so easy. Somewhat diffrent styles, but they all have a smooth, effortless looking cast. 
Then I'm next on deck and I get half their distance and look like a monkey swinging a stick.  

I was lucky enough to find Rolland and Demonfish's casting field last week. And I had the opportunity to cast their twice in the last seven days. You know how far I was getting with an 8oz pyramid and a 10/0 Gami J hook? Only 110 yards. But to me, that's the reason I'm out there. I want to get better. 

I guess it's true, nothing worth doing in life is easy. 

Next time I see you, remind me to tell you the story Rolland passed on to me last January. It's the story of why he started distance casting. To be honest, that story is what finally got me off my butt and start casting on a field. 

I might not ever reach 150 yards with 8nbait. But I know the practice will get me closer. 

Hey Sgt. You're right. It's amazing how many of the world's best casters post here on P&S.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks neil for the kind words. My apology to all the others.


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

What brand of rods and reels are you guys using to hit those distances with 8nbait?
I can not imagine myself being able to throw that kind of weight that far.
I just want to know what type of equipment you are using and is it specialized?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

CF,

Usually refered to as "heavers" the modern rods are usually carbon fibre or carbon and glass composite. Most are 12-13' and usually fast action but some are more parabolic and easier to load. Popular rods would (in no particular order) be Lamiglass 1502, Breakaway 2p1p, Outcast, Inferno, Zziplex straight 8 and others.

Reels - Abu 6500-7500, Penn 525 mag, Diawa sl20 & 30. Progear and Avet have a following too.

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks,for the info.
What is different about the fight cobia give that is different from stripers and drum?
That one needs heavier line or more line?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Clownfish the fight of a Cobia is a strange thing indeed. They are a very powerful fish and almost moody. They also get a bit larger the largest(not on line and hook is 169 in a net off Norfolk VA and for Striper 125lb in the river of eastern NC, with a 50lb fish being the Holy Grail for many striper fisherperson. So to begin with with Stripers you are looking at 15-30lb fish Drum 20-40lb fish and Cobia10-100lb fish. Cobia is body is more streamlined.










More of a open Ocean Fish and if they decide to head to deep water, well they are going. Now many times they don't fight much, I believe they don't know they are hooked when this happens after alllook at what they cruch while eating. Many times they will save the hardest part of the fight for the end (they are green) Pretty amazing after a 30 minute to hour fight.

Now lets get back to casting.

I have enjoyed watching Rolland, Bill K, Lumm, Angel and the rest of the VA Beach Casters throw for several years. Many of these guy's have done the tape measure thing and at least one still does. Believe me none of that crowd has a problem of Throwing 8-n-bait. My goal for this year is to learn to get closer to them. It will click for me someday once I get rid of my bad habits. A better rod will be in my furture once I start to figure out what I can do better.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

my favorite surf set up is a1509 1p2p with either my 7500 or a 525 mag. works for me. the 1509 is 12'9" rated at 14 0z.


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Breakaway 2p1p*

is this the actual name of this rod or does it go by another name?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

cast master mac said:


> is this the actual name of this rod or does it go by another name?


"2 piece / 1 piece" is the All Star / Rainshadow 1507,1508 & 1509 series of blanks.

The name refers to the location of the joint, that it creates unequal sections (9ft tip and 5ft butt). Like the English 3 pc rods but _not_ 3 pieces . . .


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

*practice practice practice*

Practicing, in my opinion, will do the most for you in regards to distance. Get better with what you have- show up at one of the casting practices that are posted here, and these guys will help you out, and even let you try some of their stuff Once you get an idea about form and technique, you'll amaze yourself with even a factory 10 footer.

Then you can start learning about the rods/blanks- this is where I find myself now! I took the leap and am having 11'9" All Star custom built. Not exactly a heaver, but I rarely use more than 5oz. Sgt Slough let me throw his last week in Marlton (thanks, Sarge!).


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

IMHO the guys that do real real well in those comps come form the fishing side first and made the switch over to comp size weights..I have had the pleasure of seeing many of these guys cast, and have takin alot from them in far as their style. The guys that go the oppistite way start @ the comps and switch over to 8nbait seem to have more trouble.. But that makes sense to me I  guess... JMHO


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

I am not a distance caster and I can not throw 8nbait too far.


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

I should have stated the following:

I am not a distance cast nor can I throw 8nbait.

Double negative grammatical rule.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

StormCaster 

Where Westchester do ya live.. I lived there a long long time ago... JAM


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

JAM said:


> StormCaster
> 
> Where Westchester do ya live.. I lived there a long long time ago... JAM


Do you remember the Dick Van **** show back in the early 60's with Rob & Laura Petrie


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

New Rochelle ... Lived in Peekskill, Mahopac Falls, Continental Village, Lake Peekskill.. Spen 28 years up in that neck of the woods.. Friend of mine back in the day worked @ Streets in NR ... JAM


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

to cast well, practice...to fish well practice(go often)...i have never met a tourny guy that didn't fish...


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

JAM said:


> New Rochelle ... Lived in Peekskill, Mahopac Falls, Continental Village, Lake Peekskill.. Spen 28 years up in that neck of the woods.. Friend of mine back in the day worked @ Streets in NR ... JAM


Yep, you nailed the question. Been to Peekskill like once in my life. Nice area and still a lot of country up there for now.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

mahopac...... oh the memories, lived in shenorock when i was a kid

frank


----------

